# Man 2 Machine



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*I think its about time i started a journal here for motivation and keep watch on my progress! * 

*Also, input and help from you lot is great! * :thumbup1:

*I have been training around a year now!*

*Stats:*

*Age = 24*

*Height = 5ft 9inch*

*Weight = 75kg*

*BF = ??*

*My goals are to gain size and strenth! * 

*Diet and pictures to follow in the near future!*


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Good call starting this mate!

Will be watching


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> Good call starting this mate!
> 
> Will be watching


*Thanks Yeti * :thumbup1:

*
*

*
No better start to the journal than with a legs session *

*
*

*
**Wednesday = Legs*

*
*

*
Squats:** (no spotter)*

*
*

*
60KG = 12 Reps*

*
80KG = 08 Reps*

*
80KG = 06 Reps*

*
60KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Extensions:*

*
*

*
40KG = 12 Reps*

*
50KG = 10 Reps*

*
50KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Ham Curls:*

*
*

*
30KG = 12 Reps*

*
35KG = 09 Reps (failed)*

*
30KG = 10 Reps (failed)*

*
*

*
**Standing Calf Raise:*

*
*

*
100KG = 12 Reps*

*
100KG = 09 Reps*

*
100KG = 09 Reps *

*
*

*
Done... Good workout! Legs shaking after!*


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck with all mate.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

chris27 said:


> good luck with all mate.


*Thanks * 

*Friday = Back and Biceps*

*Pull Ups:*

*BW = 7 Reps*

*BW = 5 Reps*

*BW = 3 Reps*

*Reverse Grip Chins:*

*BW = 4 Reps*

*BW = 5 Reps*

*Seated Rows:*

*4th Plate = 11 Reps*

*4th Plate = 11 Reps*

*5th Plate = 08 Reps*

*DB Rows:*

*45lbs = 10 Reps*

*45lbs = 10 Reps*

*Shrugs: (machine)*

*50KG = 12 Reps*

*50KG = 12 Reps*

*50KG = 12 Reps*

*EZ Bar Curls:*

*25KG = 12 Reps*

*25KG = 10 Reps*

*DB Preacher Curl:*

*20lbs = 10 Reps*

*20lbs = 08 Reps*

*Good workout * :thumbup1:

*I only do a few exersizes and sets for biceps as they seem to grow without even training them *


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Monday = Chest and Triceps*

*
*

*
**Smith Incline Bench:*

*
*

*
50KG = 07 Reps*

*
50KG = 07 Reps*

*
40KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Flat Bench:** (Like these more than benching with a bar)*

*
*

*
45lbs = 10 Reps*

*
50lbs = 07 Reps*

*
45lbs = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Dips:*

*
*

*
BW = 9 Reps*

*
BW = 7 Reps (failed)*

*
BW = 4 Reps*

*
*

*
**Pushdowns:*

*
*

*
8th Plate = 12 Reps*

*
8th Plate = 12 Reps*

*
8th Plate = 12 Reps*

*
*

*
Done! * :thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good stuff mate, will be following


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Good stuff mate, will be following


*Thanks mate * :thumbup1:

*Heres a few pictures i found to post up!*



*First one is from about 5 - 6 years ago!*

*Second one is around a year ago!*

*Last one was taken today!*


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Delts/traps def bigger!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Wednesday = Legs*

*
*

*
**Squats:*

*
*

*
65KG = 12 Reps*

*
80KG = 08 Reps*

*
82KG = 08 Reps*

*
60KG = 12 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Extensions:*

*
*

*
50KG = 12 Reps*

*
50KG = 12 Reps*

*
60KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**Ham Curls:*

*
*

*
35KG = 12 Reps*

*
35KG = 09 Reps*

*
30KG = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Calf Raise:*

*
*

*
100KG = 12 Reps*

*
100KG = 11 Reps*

*
100KG = 09 Reps*

*Strength up on everything this week * 

*
*

*
My goal is to be squatting 100KG for reps!*


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good work bud =)

It's good to set goals, I should start again soon. When do you want to be squatting 100 for reps by?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great start getting the journal up mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice going GymMad:thumbup1:.

But why no deads?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Good work bud =)
> 
> It's good to set goals, I should start again soon. When do you want to be squatting 100 for reps by?


*Thanks mate * :thumbup1:

*
*

*
Lets say by my birthday! *

*
*

*
End of October / start of November * 



irishdude said:


> Great start getting the journal up mate.


*Thanks * :thumbup1:



xpower said:


> Nice going GymMad.
> 
> But why no deads?


*Cheers mate * 

*
*

*
Come back day Friday my legs will still be a bit sore!*

*
*

*
I am going to arrange it so i do heavy squats one week and light deads and vice versa week to week!*

*
*

*
What else could i do to include both exersizes in the same week? *


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

could stick your deads in on your leg day imo


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Try doing legs Monday,back friday gives a good gap between the big lifts then


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> could stick your deads in on your leg day imo


*I started doing this but after deads or squats im fooked and dont want to do nothing :laugh:*



xpower said:


> Try doing legs Monday,back friday gives a good gap between the big lifts then


*Good idea, thanks mate! *

*Will be doing this Monday * :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Friday = Back and Biceps*

*
*

*
**Pull ups:*

*
*

*
BW = 7 Reps*

*
BW = 5 Reps*

*
BW = 4 Reps (failed)*

*
*

*
**Reverse Grip Chins:*

*
*

*
BW = 4 Reps*

*
BW = 4 Reps*

*
*

*
**Seated rows:*

*
*

*
5th Plate = 08 Reps*

*
4th Plate = 11 Reps*

*
4th Plate = 11 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Rows:*

*
*

*
50lbs = 10 Reps*

*
45lbs = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Shrugs:** (machine)*

*
*

*
55KG = 12 Reps*

*
55KG = 10 Reps*

*
55KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**EZ Bar Curls:*

*
*

*
25KG = 12 Reps*

*
27KG = 11 Reps*

*
27KG = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Preacher Curl:*

*
*

*
25lbs = 7 Reps*

*
25lbs = 5 Reps*

*
*

*
Done! * 

*
*

*
Strenth up on some exersizes from last week * :thumbup1:

*
*

*
Couldnt get that extra rep out on some*

*
*

*
Changing legs and chest day around next week *


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Missed legs yesterday as the gym was shut but done them today * 

*
*

*
**Monday = Legs*

*
*

*
**Squats:*

*
*

*
65KG = 12 Reps*

*
82KG = 10 Reps*

*
85KG = 10 Reps*

*
62KG = 14 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Extensions:*

*
*

*
60KG = 10 Reps*

*
60KG = 08 Reps*

*
50KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Ham Curls:*

*
*

*
40KG = 08 Reps*

*
35KG = 09 Reps*

*
35KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Calf Raise:*

*
*

*
100KG = 12 Reps*

*
100KG = 12 Reps*

*
100KG = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
Strength up again on everything this week * :thumbup1:

*
*

*
Love squats at the moment * :rockon:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Wednesday = Chest and Triceps*

*
*

*
**Bench press:*

*
*

*
50KG = 12 Reps*

*
60KG = 06 Reps*

*
55KG = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Incline:*

*
*

*
50lbs = 06 Reps*

*
45lbs = 08 Reps*

*
40lbs = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**Dips:*

*
*

*
BW = 12 Reps*

*
BW = 08 Reps*

*
BW = 06 Reps (failed)*

*
*

*
**Pushdowns:*

*
*

*
8th Plate = 12 Reps*

*
9th Plate = 11 Reps*

*
9th Plate = 11 Reps*

*Done! *


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Keep it up mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to see your progressing :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks, im getting there * :thumbup1:

*
*

*
**Friday = Back and Biceps*

*
*

*
**Lat Pulldown:*

*
*

*
7th Plate = 06 Reps*

*
6th Plate = 10 Reps*

*
6th Plate = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Reverse Grip Chins:*

*
*

*
BW = 5 Reps (had enough after one set)*

*
*

*
**Bent Over Rows:*

*
*

*
35KG = 12 Reps*

*
37KG = 10 Reps*

*
37KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Deadlift:** (need to get my grip strength up)*

*
*

*
100KG = 10 Reps*

*
110KG = 06 Reps*

*
100KG = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**Shrugs:** (machine)*

*
*

*
60KG = 12 Reps*

*
60KG = 12 Reps*

*
60KG = 12 Reps*

*
*

*
**EZ Bar Curl:*

*
*

*
27KG = 15 Reps*

*
27KG = 11 Reps*

*
27KG = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Preacher Curl:*

*
*

*
25lbs = 11 Reps*

*
25lbs = 11 Reps*

*
*

*
Done *


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

5 sets on biceps and only 3 on deads? bicep boy:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

sub'd

just one q, if strength is your goal wouldn't a 5x5 routine be more beneficial?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Haha * 

*
*

*
Took it easy on deads today as ive not done them for over 2 month * :innocent:

*
*

*
My goals are size and strength so will stick with 6 - 12 rep and try beat my lifts week by week * 

*
*

*
Gonna have a week off soon then change it about, might do 5 x 5 * :thumbup1:


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

i just reread the post, didn't see the "size" bit.

I changed to 5x5, stronglifts one, I like it. I know its all different for different peeps but i found it more productive and it gives me more of a "gym rush" when im finished. But thats me, you should probably stick with whatever you enjoy most.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Missed legs yesterday as i was still sore from deads Friday*

*
*

*
Went food shopping instead * 

*
*

*
**Legs*

*
*

*
**Squats:*

*
*

*
65KG = 12 Reps*

*
85KG = 11 Reps*

*
90KG = 09 Reps*

*
70KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Extensions:*

*
*

*
60KG = 11 Reps*

*
60KG = 09 Reps*

*
50KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Ham Curls:*

*
*

*
40KG = 08 Reps*

*
35KG = 10 Reps*

*
35KG = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Calf Raise:*

*
*

*
100KG = 15 Reps*

*
100KG = 11 Reps*

*
100KG = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
Strength shooting up on squats * 

*
*

*
Soon be squating with 2 plates either side * :rockon:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Chest, Shoulders and Triceps*

*
*

*
**Bench Press:*

*
*

*
55KG = 10 Reps*

*
60KG = 06 Reps*

*
60KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Incline:*

*
*

*
50lbs = 06 Reps*

*
45lbs = 08 Reps*

*
40lbs = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Cable X Overs:*

*
*

*
2nd Plate = 11 Reps*

*
2nd Plate = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Smith Military Press:*

*
*

*
30KG = 12 Reps*

*
35KG = 09 Reps*

*
35KG = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Tricep Pushdown:*

*
*

*
10th Plate = 12 Reps*

*
11th Plate = 09 Reps*

*
11th Plate = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**Reverse Grip Pushdown:** (single arm)*

*
*

*
2nd Plate = 09 Reps*

*
2nd Plate = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
Done *


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Back*

*
*

*
**Lat Pulldown:*

*
*

*
7th Plate = 10 Reps*

*
6th Plate = 15 Reps*

*
6th Plate = 12 Reps*

*
*

*
**Reverse Grip Chins:*

*
*

*
BW = 5 Reps*

*
BW = 5 Reps*

*
*

*
**Bent Over Rows:*

*
*

*
40KG = 12 Reps*

*
42KG = 10 Reps*

*
42KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Deadlift:*

*
*

*
110KG = 08 Reps*

*
120KG = 05 Reps*

*
120KG = 05 Reps*

*
120KG = 04 Reps*

*
*

*
**Shrugs:** (machine)*

*
*

*
60KG = 12 Reps*

*
60KG = 12 Reps*

*
60KG = 12 Reps*

*
*

*
No biceps today, give them a rest for a week * 

*
*

*
Shock them with something else next week*

*
*

*
Im not to well either, got sore throat, blocked up nose etc*

*
*

*
Still smashed the deadlifts *


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

nice increase on dl, weight and reps:thumb:

squat is getting there too... 100kg attempt next week? :whistling:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*My diet*

*
*

*
This has been my diet for the last two months * :thumbup1:

*
*

*
Could do better i know and im working on it*

*
*

*
Not been working out macros but my strength is shooting up and putting on size with minimal fat * 



*Need more veg, maybe more fats and a little more protein (chicken)*

*
*

*
2 - 3 meals are whey protein as im on a tight budget at the moment*

*
*

*
I will be working on it over the next few weeks to get it spot on (change meals about, add more solid food and work out macros)*

*
*

*
Flame away :laugh:*


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Chest, Shoulders and Triceps*

*
*

*
**Bench Press:*

*
*

*
55KG = 12 Reps*

*
60KG = 08 Reps*

*
57KG = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Incline:*

*
*

*
45lbs = 08 Reps*

*
45lbs = 06 Reps*

*
40lbs = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB flyes:*

*
*

*
25lbs = 12 Reps*

*
25lbs = 11 Reps*

*
*

*
**Smith Military Press:*

*
*

*
35KG = 11 Reps*

*
35KG = 07 Reps*

*
32KG = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Tricep Pushdown:*

*
*

*
11th Plate = 12 Reps*

*
12th Plate = 07 Reps*

*
10th Plate = 11 Reps*

*
*

*
**Reverse Grip Pushdown:** (single arm)*

*
*

*
2nd Plate = 10 Reps*

*
2nd Plate = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
Done * 

*
*

*
Strength up on bench this week * :rockon:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Legs*

*
*

*
**Squats:*

*
*

*
70KG = 10 Reps*

*
90KG = 10 Reps*

*
95KG = 06 Reps*

*
90KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Extensions:*

*
*

*
60KG = 11 Reps*

*
60KG = 10 Reps*

*
60KG = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**Ham Curls:*

*
*

*
40KG = 10 Reps*

*
40KG = 08 Reps*

*
35KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Calf Raise:*

*
*

*
100KG = 15 Reps*

*
100KG = 12 Reps*

*
100KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
Strength up on squats * 

*
*

*
95KG = 06 Reps * :rockon:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good going mate!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Cheers mate, im getting there*

*
*

*
100KG for reps in a few weeks * 

*
*

*
Legs are sore today :laugh:*


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good haha, I'm about to go smash mine now


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Making good progress fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks for the kind comments * 

*Friday = Back and Biceps*

*
*

*
**Lat Pulldown:*

*
*

*
7th Plate = 10 Reps*

*
6th Plate = 12 Reps*

*
6th Plate = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Reverse Grip Chins:*

*
*

*
BW = 5 Reps*

*
BW = 5 Reps*

*
*

*
**Bent Over Rows:*

*
*

*
45KG = 09 Reps*

*
42KG = 12 Reps*

*
42KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Deadlift:*

*
*

*
110KG = 07 Reps*

*
110KG = 05 Reps*

*
110KG = 04 Reps*

*
110KG = 03 Reps*

*
*

*
**Shrugs:** (machine)*

*
*

*
60KG = 12 Reps*

*
60KG = 12 Reps*

*
65KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
EZ Bar Curl:*

*
*

*
30KG = 14 Reps*

*
30KG = 09 Reps*

*
30KG = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Seated Curl:*

*
*

*
25lbs = 07 Reps*

*
20lbs = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
Set of 21s with a bar*

*
*

*
No ive not lost strength on deadlift *

*
*

*
The 20s i been using were not exactly 20KG so using proper 20s now * :thumbup1:

*
*

*
Didnt have all that energy today, wernt up for it * 

*
*

*
Just one of them days *


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Going good mate, get some pics up!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*My nice steak dinner * 



*Heavy legs tomorrow *


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice grub mate! Lookin good in the avvy too :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Cheers mate * 

*
*

*
Had a week off as i wernt well at the beginning of the week, needed a week rest anyway*

*
*

*
Legs tomorrow, cant wait *


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Goodluck mate will keep watching this!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks mark * :thumbup1:

*Will do legs tomorrow as i wanted to do chest :laugh:*

*
*

*
**Chest, Shoulders and Triceps*

*
*

*
**Bench Press:*

*
*

*
60KG = 10 Reps*

*
65KG = 04 Reps +1 Forced*

*
60KG = 05 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Incline:*

*
*

*
45lbs = 04 Reps*

*
40lbs = 07 Reps*

*
40lbs = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**Cable X Overs:*

*
*

*
2nd Plate = 12 Reps*

*
2nd Plate = 11 Reps*

*
*

*
**Smith Military Press:*

*
*

*
37KG = 09 Reps*

*
37KG = 07 Reps*

*
35KG = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Tricep Extension:*

*
*

*
15KG = 11 Reps*

*
15KG = 10 Reps*

*
15KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
Done *


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Legs*

*
*

*
**Squats:*

*
*

*
80KG = 10 Reps*

*
100KG = 06 Reps*

*
100KG = 04 Reps*

*
100KG = 04 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Extensions:*

*
*

*
70KG = 10 Reps*

*
70KG = 09 Reps*

*
70KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**Ham Curls:*

*
*

*
45KG = 05 Reps*

*
40KG = 09 Reps*

*
40KG = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Calf Raise:*

*
*

*
110KG = 16 Reps*

*
110KG = 12 Reps*

*
110KG = 11 Reps*

*
110KG = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
100KG = 6 Reps * :rockon:


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

100kg squats... nice milestone:thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> *
> 100KG for reps in a few weeks *
> 
> *
> ...


 Reached that one mate :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

JBWILSON said:


> 100kg squats... nice milestone:thumb:





xpower said:


> Reached that one mate :thumb:


*Thanks*

*It felt good squating with two plates either side * 

*Back and Biceps*

*Lat Pulldown:*

*7th Plate = 07 Reps*

*6th Plate = 12 Reps*

*6th Plate = 12 Reps*

*Reverse Grip Chins:*

*BW = 5 Reps*

*BW = 5 Reps*

*Seated Cable Rows:*

*4th Plate = 12 Reps*

*5th Plate = 10 Reps*

*5th Plate = 09 Reps*

*Deadlift:*

*115KG = 07 Reps*

*115KG = 06 Reps*

*115KG = 04 Reps*

*EZ Bar Curl:*

*32KG = 09 Reps*

*30KG = 08 Reps*

*30KG = 06 Reps*

*Rope Cable Curl:*

*10KG = 12 Reps*

*10KG = 12 Reps*

*Done *


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Chest, Shoulders and Triceps*

*
*

*
**Bench Press:*

*
*

*
62KG = 08 Reps*

*
62KG = 05 Reps*

*
60KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Incline:*

*
*

*
45lbs = 11 Reps*

*
45lbs = 10 Reps*

*
50lbs = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**Cable X Overs:*

*
*

*
3rd Plate = 11 Reps*

*
3rd Plate = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**Smith Military Press:*

*
*

*
40KG = 07 Reps*

*
37KG = 08 Reps*

*
37KG = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Tricep Extension:*

*
*

*
17KG = 11 Reps*

*
17KG = 07 Reps*

*
15KG = 10 Reps*

*
15KG = 09 Reps*


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Keep up the good work buddy! Some good lifting there.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Cheers SB * 

*
*

*
**Legs*

*
*

*
**Squats:*

*
*

*
100KG = 07 Reps*

*
100KG = 07 Reps*

*
105KG = 05 Reps*

*
100KG = 05 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Extensions:*

*
*

*
70KG = 10 Reps*

*
70KG = 09 Reps*

*
70KG = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
**Ham Curls:*

*
*

*
40KG = 09 Reps*

*
40KG = 06 Reps*

*
35KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Calf Raise:*

*
*

*
120KG = 15 Reps*

*
120KG = 11 Reps*

*
110KG = 12 Reps*

*
110KG = 10 Reps*


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Back and Biceps*

*
*

*
**Lat Pulldown:*

*
*

*
7th Plate = 10 Reps*

*
7th Plate = 08 Reps*

*
6th Plate = 14 Reps*

*
*

*
**Reverse Grip Chins:*

*
*

*
BW = 6 Reps*

*
BW = 5 Reps*

*
*

*
**Seated Cable Rows:*

*
*

*
5th Plate = 12 Reps*

*
5th Plate = 11 Reps*

*
5th Plate = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Deadlift:*

*
*

*
120KG = 05 Reps*

*
120KG = 05 Reps*

*
120KG = 04 Reps*

*
110KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Shrugs:*

*
*

*
60lbs = 15 Reps*

*
65lbs = 09 Reps*

*
65lbs = 09 Reps*

*
65lbs = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**EZ Bar Curl:*

*
*

*
35KG = 08 Reps*

*
32KG = 09 Reps*

*
32KG = 07 Reps*

*
30KG = 05 Reps*


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Chest, Shoulders and Triceps*

*
*

*
**Bench Press:*

*
*

*
65KG = 10 Reps*

*
70KG = 05 Reps*

*
60KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Incline:*

*
*

*
45lbs = 11 Reps*

*
50lbs = 08 Reps*

*
50lbs = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
**Cable X Overs:*

*
*

*
3rd Plate = 12 Reps*

*
3rd Plate = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Shoulder Press:*

*
*

*
40lbs = 09 Reps*

*
40lbs = 08 Reps*

*
40lbs = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Tricep Extension:*

*
*

*
20KG = 07 Reps*

*
17KG = 10 Reps*

*
17KG = 08 Reps*

*
17KG = 07 Reps*


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Legs*

*
*

*
**Squats:*

*
*

*
105KG = 08 Reps*

*
110KG = 07 Reps*

*
110KG = 05 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Extensions:*

*
*

*
70KG = 11 Reps*

*
70KG = 10 Reps*

*
70KG = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Ham Curls:*

*
*

*
40KG = 11 Reps*

*
40KG = 07 Reps*

*
35KG = 12 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Calf Raise:*

*
*

*
125KG = 15 Reps*

*
125KG = 11 Reps*

*
120KG = 12 Reps*

*
120KG = 10 Reps *


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Things still going well I see mate.

Good stuff man :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks * 

*
*

*
Want to be benching 100 now and 140 deadlift*

*
*

*
You got a PM xpower * :thumbup1:


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

nice progress mate keep it up.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good stuff matey :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks people, still hitting PBs every week * 

*
*

*
**Back and Biceps*

*
*

*
**Lat Pulldown:*

*
*

*
8th Plate = 07 Reps*

*
7th Plate = 11 Reps*

*
7th Plate = 11 Reps*

*
*

*
**Reverse Grip Chins:*

*
*

*
BW = 5 Reps*

*
BW = 4 Reps*

*
BW = 4 Reps*

*
*

*
**Seated Cable Rows:*

*
*

*
6th Plate = 12 Reps*

*
6th Plate = 12 Reps*

*
6th Plate = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**Deadlift:*

*
*

*
120KG = 07 Reps*

*
125KG = 05 Reps*

*
125KG = 03 Reps*

*
120KG = 03 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Shrugs:*

*
*

*
60lbs = 15 Reps*

*
65lbs = 10 Reps*

*
65lbs = 10 Reps*

*
65lbs = 10 Reps*

*
*

*
**EZ Bar Curl:*

*
*

*
40KG = 05 Reps*

*
35KG = 09 Reps*

*
35KG = 06 Reps*

*
32KG = 08 Reps *


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Chest, Shoulders and Triceps*

*
*

*
**Smith Incline:*

*
*

*
50KG = 10 Reps*

*
52KG = 09 Reps*

*
52KG = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Flat:*

*
*

*
55lbs = 09 Reps*

*
55lbs = 07 Reps*

*
50lbs = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Cable X Overs:*

*
*

*
3rd Plate = 10 Reps*

*
3rd Plate = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Shoulder Press:*

*
*

*
45lbs = 09 Reps*

*
45lbs = 07 Reps*

*
40lbs = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Tricep Extension:*

*
*

*
20KG = 10 Reps*

*
20KG = 07 Reps*

*
17KG = 10 Reps*

*
17KG = 07 Reps *

*
*

*
Ive had a few comments about my progress so will get some proper pictures up soon *


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Legs*

*
*

*
**Squats:*

*
*

*
110KG = 09 Reps*

*
115KG = 06 Reps*

*
110KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Extensions:** (Superset With Hack Squats)*

*
*

*
70KG = 12 Reps*

*
70KG = 12 Reps*

*
70KG = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**Hack Squats:*

*
*

*
80KG = 08 Reps*

*
80KG = 06 Reps*

*
80KG = 05 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Calf Raise:*

*
*

*
125KG = 15 Reps*

*
125KG = 12 Reps*

*
125KG = 10 Reps*

*
120KG = 10 Reps *


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Back and Biceps*

*
*

*
**Wide Grip Chins:*

*
*

*
BW = 7 Reps*

*
BW = 5 Reps*

*
BW = 4 Reps*

*
*

*
**V Bar Pulldown:*

*
*

*
8th Plate = 07 Reps*

*
7th Plate = 11 Reps*

*
7th Plate = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Rows:*

*
*

*
45lbs = 14 Reps*

*
50lbs = 10 Reps*

*
50lbs = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**Deadlift:*

*
*

*
125KG = 09 Reps*

*
140KG = 02 Reps*

*
125KG = 03 Reps*

*
*

*
**BB Shrugs:*

*
*

*
70KG = 10 Reps*

*
70KG = 10 Reps*

*
70KG = 09 Reps*

*
70KG = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
**EZ Bar Curl:*

*
*

*
40KG = 06 Reps*

*
37KG = 08 Reps*

*
35KG = 06 Reps*

*
32KG = 08 Reps *

*Got a video of my first and second set on deadlift *


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*125KG = 9 Reps*

*
*

*
Thought i would only get around 5 reps*

*
*

*
Form gose on the last few reps but you get the idea*

a_ZQnLRt6Y8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Good lifting mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice lifting :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

good lifts their mate will follow this :thumbup1:


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

thats another target hit, and you look like you've gained weight too. :rockon:

just the 100kg bench to go....


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks for the comments people * 

*
*

*
JBWILSON - Thanks mate, i want to be repping 140 on deadlift and 100 of bench. *

*
*

*
Strength going up weekly so all good. Size has gone up to, alot of people in the gym telling me * 

*
*

*
I will get some pictures up soon i just feel like a bit of an idiot asking my mum or someone to take pictures of me posing :laugh:*

*
*

*
Also... Theres a powerlifting comp in my gym in about 6 weeks so im going to compete in that just for a bit of fun. *

*
*

*
There was one in July but i didnt compete. Theres a video of the last one on youtube i will post it if people want me to?*

*
*

*
More videos to come when i can * :thumbup1:


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

"Please Mum, can you take a photo of me in my pants so i can post it on the web...?"

i'm personally more impressed with what people can lift rather than how they look in a thong (women excluded) so don't put yourself out on my account.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Thats it mate * :lol:

*
*

*
I will wait a while to post pictures, i am putting on size and not round the waist*

*
*

*
Legs and back growing the most*

*
*

*
After i get home from the gym, i wish i could go and do it all again :laugh:*

*
*

*
Roll on Monday, push day *


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Impressive mate! You're certainly progressing in the right direction. All looks good. Keep it up buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Solid lifting bud


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Chest, Shoulders and Triceps*

*
*

*
**Smith Incline:*

*
*

*
60KG = 09 Reps*

*
60KG = 06 Reps*

*
57KG = 08 Reps*

*
*

*
DB Flat:*

*
*

*
55lbs = 08 Reps*

*
55lbs = 06 Reps*

*
50lbs = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Flyes:*

*
*

*
25lbs = 15 Reps*

*
25lbs = 09 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Shoulder Press:*

*
*

*
45lbs = 08 Reps*

*
45lbs = 07 Reps*

*
40lbs = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Tricep Extension:*

*
*

*
20KG = 11 Reps*

*
20KG = 09 Reps*

*
20KG = 07 Reps*

*
17KG = 12 Reps*

*
*

*
Got a video of my first set of inline press and flyes *


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Smith Inline Press 60KG = 10 Reps * 

JZ2qd2wc34s[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Legs*

*
*

*
**Squats:*

*
*

*
120KG = 07 Reps*

*
115KG = 07 Reps*

*
110KG = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Extensions:*

*
*

*
70KG = 12 Reps*

*
70KG = 12 Reps*

*
70KG = 12 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Press:*

*
*

*
120KG = 15 Reps*

*
140KG = 12 Reps*

*
160KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**Standing Calf Raise:*

*
*

*
130KG = 12 Reps*

*
130KG = 10 Reps*

*
125KG = 10 Reps*

*
125KG = 10 Reps *

*
*

*
Squat video to come *


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

another week another increase on squats:thumb:

Quick q about your bench.... if you are thinking about the pl comp at your gym why aren't you concentrating on the flat bb bench? or are you entering just for sh1ts and giggles? :confused1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Just a bit of fun for now mate, i like changing from DB to BB alot * 

*
*

*
I should be doing mad cows 5 x 5 but i like being a bicep boy to * :lol:

*
*

*
Next year i might go for 5 x 5 for a few months*

*
*

*
Anyway.... Heres my squat video*

*
*

*
120KG = 7 Reps*

9LjHWSIhU5s[/MEDIA]]





*Form is not 100% i seem to put my shins / knees forward a little but im getting there *


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

HA, i knew the answer even as i typed the q. you keep doing what you enjoy mate.

On the squats you do look a little high, maybe due to camera angle/height, good effort getting number 7 out it looks like it hurt.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice squatting mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Back and Biceps*

*
*

*
**Wide Grip Chins:*

*
*

*
BW = 7 Reps*

*
BW = 5 Reps*

*
BW = 4 Reps*

*
*

*
**V Bar Pulldown:*

*
*

*
8th Plate = 10 Reps*

*
8th Plate = 09 Reps*

*
8th Plate = 07 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Rows:*

*
*

*
55lbs = 12 Reps*

*
55lbs = 11 Reps*

*
55lbs = 11 Reps*

*
*

*
**Deadlift:*

*
*

*
140KG = 04 Reps*

*
130KG = 04 Reps*

*
120KG = 05 Reps*

*
120KG = 05 Reps*

*
*

*
**EZ Bar Curl:*

*
*

*
37KG = 08 Reps*

*
37KG = 06 Reps*

*
35KG = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Preacher:*

*
*

*
25lbs = 12 Reps*

*
25lbs = 07 Reps*


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good stuff Syko. Keep it up mate. :thumb:


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

Syko said:


> *JBWILSON - Thanks mate, i want to be repping 140 on deadlift ...*


 :rockon:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Good stuff Syko. Keep it up mate. :thumb:


x2

Going sweetly mate :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks for the comments * 

*
*

*
JBWILSON - What was the beat me to it rep for? :laugh:*

*
*

*
Also... I got my Dinanbol and Test E today, all i need now is Arimidex*

*
*

*
Not doing the cycle till mid January anyway so just gotta look at it till then * :lol:


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

reps were for being the first to point out to bosh that wearing a tutu is gay. everyone else just seemed to take it for granted and advise on diuretics. What cracked me up was that someone objected to the **** taking ffs:lol:

(you can see which post by clicking the link on the rep page where it shows which thread and it takes you to the post that was repped.)


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*I got you now, that thread did make me laugh*

*
*

*
I would be more worried with how i look in a tutu than a bit of water retention * :lol:

*
*

*
Its my birthday tomorrow and people wanted me to go out dressed up * :scared:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

How did i miss this journal? silly me

Great vid of the squating, looks like a brilliant gym, proper bodybuilding one is it?

Sorry i've skipped a few pages, are you on any gear? and what supps you on?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Wheres my happy birthday UK - Muscle? * :lol:

*
*

*
Barker - Thanks for looking in mate*

*
*

*
Yeah that gym is a bodybuilding / powerlifting gym. No C.V. equipment * :thumbup1:

*
*

*
Not on any gear im still natty but will be doing my first cycle in the new year*

*
*

*
Supps are multi vits, whey protein, fish oils and maltodextrin with whey protein PWO *


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mate!

Get dressed up (as a man), go out, have fun.

....maybe some bicep curls before you go out:cool2:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday  :thumb: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Chest day *

*
*

*
Doing a bit of JW007 training today, no 180KG warm ups though :laugh:*

*
*

*
I was working on my bench powerlifting form will Bill who owns the gym today as i have a comp on 11th December*

*
*

*
**Bench Press:*

*
*

*
70KG = 6 Reps*

*
70KG = 5 Reps*

*
95KG = 1 Reps*

*
80KG = 3 Reps*

*
80KG = 2 Reps*

*
*

*
**Dips:*

*
*

*
BW + 10KG Chain = 12 Reps*

*
BW + 20KG Chain = 05 Reps*

*
BW + 10KG Chain = 06 Reps*

*
*

*
**DB Shoulder Press:*

*
*

*
45lbs = 05 Reps*

*
40lbs = 07 Reps*

*
40lbs = 05 Reps*

*
*

*
Got a video of my dips *

*
*

*
I should be doing my one rep max on squat and deadlift over the next week *


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Decent workout there mate! Well done! Good luck with the comp! :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Legs **(1 rep max)*

*
*

*
**Squats:*

*
*

*
100KG = 4 Reps*

*
120KG = 2 Reps*

*
130KG = 1 Reps*

*
140KG = 1 Reps*

*
145KG = 1 Reps*

*
150KG = 1 Reps*

*
*

*
**Leg Press:*

*
*

*
160KG = 8 Reps*

*
200KG = 4 Reps*

*
200KG = 3 Reps*

*
*

*
Got a video of my 150KG squat *


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice squatting mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks xpower*

*
*

*
It feels good doing 1 rep max, cant wait for this PL comp now * 

*
*

*
Anyway.... Heres my squat video*

*
*

*
The camera angle is crap but i do go to full depth * :thumbup1:

*I could of gone more to but will save it for the comp*

4tbp2Kk-O4A[/MEDIA]]


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ya made it look easy mate :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

That looked easy as f*ck mate!


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Good squat mate, could see that it was a good depth.

You look a little bit like Karl Pilkington in that video mate, must be the camera angle. 

Ohh and subbed for your journal.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

never mind the squat.... where the **** did that 95kg bench come from? last i looked you were on 70. :confused1:

good lifting mate, keep at it.

....and no karl isn't good looking - the clue was in the "you look like him" bit:tongue:

(karl is the idiot that works with ricky gervais on Idiot Abroad it think its called.)


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks guys, it was my 100% max but just wanted to see what il roughly be lifting on the day * 

*
*

*
Karl Pilkington? I do look like him a little but im not bald yet * :cursing:

*
*

*
JBWILSON You cheeky bugger * :lol:

*
*

*
70KG for reps and 95KG was my one rep max, will be over 100KG at the comp *


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

You'll hit 100k at the comp mate 

I got some catching up to do in your journal!


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

Syko said:


> .....* will be over 100KG at the comp *


i don't doubt that at all.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> You'll hit 100k at the comp mate
> 
> I got some catching up to do in your journal!


*Thanks mate * 

*Strength is still going up week by week, this journal helps alot as i aim to best each workout every week *

*Im still getting comments about my size, i went out for my birthday and a few people who ive not seen for months were quite shocked * 

*I got all the comments "You been pumping the iron" "Look at the size of you"*

*Im not big yet, far from it but getting there*

*I cant wait for the comp now, it will be a good day *

*Any of you lot not seen the UK Muscle Bench Comp ive set up?*

*Check it out here **UK Muscle Bench Competition*


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Syko said:


> *Thanks mate *
> 
> *Strength is still going up week by week, this journal helps alot as i aim to best each workout every week *
> 
> ...


Yea' man the you're getting big comments are really nice.

I'm looking forward to the comp mate, will be nice to meet you


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Deadlift** (1 rep max)*

*
*

*
**Wide Grip Chins:*

*
*

*
BW = 8 Reps*

*
BW = 5 Reps*

*
BW = 4 Reps*

*
*

*
**Reverse Grip Chins:*

*
*

*
BW = 6 Reps*

*
BW = 4 Reps*

*
*

*
**Deadlift*

*
*

*
100KG = 5 Reps*

*
140KG = 1 Reps*

*
160KG = 1 Reps*

*
165KG = 1 Reps*

*
170KG = 1 Reps*

*
175KG = FAILED*

*
*

*
I got a video of my deadlift *


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Syko said:


> *Deadlift** (1 rep max)*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Just got reading this mate. Nice work  get the deadlift vid up. What was the weight you were squatting in that vid mate?

Will be following this journal :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks for looking in, that squat was 150KG*

*
*

*
Im trying out my 1 rep max for a powelifting comp in around 5 weeks*

*
*

*
Heres my 170KG deadlift*

RcKKLsBpRDQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good work mate :thumb:


----------

